# Guter mittelmäßiger Shooter



## Ajkula (22. September 2014)

*Guter mittelmäßiger Shooter*

Kennt Jemand einen guten mittelmäßigen Shooter, bin momentan mit den bekannteren Spielen durch... mir erscheint auch dass die Spiele in den letzten Jahren immer kürzer werden.

Vorschläge?


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2014)

es wäre einfacher, wenn du uns verraten würdest, was du schon gespielt hast.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2014)

Roque Warrior. Nicht schlecht. Aber nur als Import über AT zu bekommen. Schöne Finishing Moves, Grafik soweit ok, KI stark schwankend von mittel bis spitze. Spielzeit allerdings deutlich unter 10 h. Der ist relativ unbekannt. Aber sonst ? Müßte man wissen was Du schon gezockt hast und was für ein spezielles Genre in Frage käme (auch SciFi ?)

Wobei: Bei der Vielzahl an Spielen wäre mir ein mittelmäßiges Spiel zu schade für meine Zeit.


----------



## Maxim414 (22. September 2014)

Hallo,

also wenn du nicht mehr Informationen gibst, was du genau Spielen möchtest bzw. gespielt hast, wird es schwer dir eine vernünftige Antwort geben zu können.


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es wäre einfacher, wenn du uns verraten würdest, was du schon gespielt hast.



oder was "Mittelmäßig" bedeutet, ich meine in Anbetracht das bei einigen Verwirrten "Mittelmäßig" schon bei 85 anfängt ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2014)

Hast du die schon gespielt? Shadow Warrior, Rise of the Triad, Alien Rage, Legendary, Necrovision & Necrovision: Lost Company, Hard Reset, die Painkiller-Spiele.


----------



## svd (22. September 2014)

Oder, nicht immer per se mittelmäßig, manchmal einfach nie auf dem Radar der breiten Masse:  Binary Domain, Bulletstorm, Chrome, Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena, Clive Barker's Jericho, Clive Barker's Undying, Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath, die Red Faction Reihe, Singularity, SW: Republic Commando, Syndicate, TimeShift, The Darkness II, Tribes: Vengeance, XIII, Zeno Clash...


----------



## Ajkula (22. September 2014)

Jupp, hab ich!

Und auch
-Crysis 1-3
-CoD alle
-Battlefield Alle
-MoH die Letzten
-Singularity
-Halflife2 samt Episoden
-Metro 2033 beide
-Timeshift
-Red Faction letzten Beiden
-Wolfenstein letzten Beiden
-Soldier of Fortune ersten beiden
-Blacksite (leider)
-Left for Dead 1 (hat mir nicht gefallen)
-Fear 1 (hat mir nicht gefallen)

Ideen dazu?


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2014)

SOF I ist aber der beste von allen. Und den scheinst Du noch nicht gezockt zu haben, wenn Du von den letzten beiden sprichst (wobei Teil 2 dank dem Parallelwelt-Schwachsinn mit Robotern den absoluten Bock abgeschossen hatte). Und Teil 3 war einfach nur grottig.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Ghost Recon - Future Soldier? Oder Spec Ops - the Line ? Die sind beide auch nicht "mittelmäßig", sondern gar nicht mal schlecht - außer Du legst eine sehr hohe Messlatte an.  

Oder Rage ?


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2014)

Prey (schon genannt?)
Würd ich leider ein wenig oberhalb von mittelmässig einstufen.
Darum evtl nix für Dich


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2014)

Eben. Prey war mehr als mittelmäßig und bot erfrischendes neben dem Mainstream. Mit der Geisterwanderung, dem Wallwalk u.s.w.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Prey *IST* mehr als mittelmäßig und *BIETET* erfrischendes neben dem Mainstream. Mit der Geisterwanderung, dem Wallwalk u.s.w.


Wie Kyle Bosman so schön sagt:
Man spricht über Spiele nicht in der Vergangenheit


----------



## Ajkula (23. September 2014)

@MichaelG SOF 1 habe ich gespielt, Du mußt dich in der Reihe verlesen  haben, den Mist mit der Paralellwelt habe ich mir nicht angetan, ich  habe mir einfach das Original besorgt welches mein Händler damals  glücklicherweise ebenfalls da hatte (Österreich).
Diese dämlöiche  Zensur geht mir auf den Wecker, entweder es is nix für Kinder dann halt  ab 18 und ohne Zensur, oder es ist okay, dann auch ohne Zensur.
Das  letzte was mich aufgeregt hat war Wolfenstein-the New Order, so was lass  ich mit mir nicht machen. Nur weil ein paar politisch korrekte Affen  angst haben ein paar Hakenkreuze würden Hitler zurück bringen, wird ein  Spiel, und auch Spiele sind Kunst*, derart brutal verstümmelt, und man  kann dann nicht mal selber einstellen ob man das sehen möchte, oder  nicht. Ich habe, nachdem ich die Katastrophe gesehen habe, einfach das  gecrackte Original besorgt, und gut war.

Prey habe ich gespielt, ist großartig... leider wurde der 2te Teil ja aufgegeben.

Shadow Warrior werde ich mal versuchen.


*Ich sehe Spiele als Kunst, und zwar durchaus als Kunst die mehr hergibt als div. überbewertete Gemälde oder dreckige Badewannen.
Im  Gegensatz zum Gemälde und der Steinplastik ist das Spiel interaktiv,  und ermöglicht es dem Künstler, das was er vermitteln möchte, in einer  bisher niocht möglichen Tiefe zu tun, und dies ist einzigartig, findet  aber zu wenig würdigung.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2014)

Ajkula schrieb:


> @MichaelG SOF 1 habe ich gespielt, Du mußt dich in der Reihe verlesen  haben, den Mist mit der Paralellwelt habe ich mir nicht angetan, ich  habe mir einfach das Original besorgt welches mein Händler damals  glücklicherweise ebenfalls da hatte (Österreich).



Es gibt einen dritten Teil. Ich habe mich nicht verlesen: Soldier of Fortune 3 Payback uncut (PC) bei GameShop.at garantiert uncut kaufen


----------



## Ajkula (23. September 2014)

Der Dritte soll irgendwo bei 40% rumgurken, das ist nicht mehr mittelmäßig, das ist bereits schlecht.
Und auch habe ich das hier geschrieben:


> -Wolfenstein letzten Beiden
> -Soldier of Fortune ersten beiden
> -Blacksite (leider)


dh ich habe 1&2 gespielt, den dritten aber nicht. Dass dieser existiert war mir bekannt.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Teil 3 war einfach nur grottig.



Soweit dazu. Trotzdem existiert der Teil. So grottig er auch ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2014)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand einen guten mittelmäßigen Shooter, bin momentan mit den bekannteren Spielen durch... mir erscheint auch dass die Spiele in den letzten Jahren immer kürzer werden.
> 
> Vorschläge?


Duke Nukem Forever

Der beste "gute mittelmäßige" Egoshooter den ich dir ans Herz legen kann...


----------



## Sanador (23. September 2014)

Ich hätte noch:
Kane and Lynch 1 und 2
Rainbow Six: Vegas 1 und 2
Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
Far Cry 1,2 und 3
No One Lives Forever 1 und 2
Tomb Raider 2013
Call of Juarez ( The Cartel ist eher unteres Mittelmaß )
Unreal 2
Splinter Cell: Conviction
Serious Sam 3
Redneck Rampage 
Quake 4
Outlaws
Sins
Blood
Daikatana  
Vietcong
Gunman Chronicles
Tron 2.0
Hexen 2
Kiss Psycho Circus

Und...das war es erstmal. Bevor mich jemand lynchen will, ich hab nur Titel genannt, die mir gerade einfallen sind. Die wenigsten sind hier Mittelmaß.


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. September 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch:
> Kane and Lynch 1 und 2
> Rainbow Six: Vegas 1 und 2
> Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
> ...



Far Cry 2 ist unter jedem Maß.Einfach nur grottig.Ich würds meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht empfehlen.Der Rest in deiner Liste ist recht brauchbar.


----------



## shippy74 (23. September 2014)

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger  schöner Wild West Arcade Shooter, ich fand den Spitze und kostet bei Green Pepper gerade mal 6.99€


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2014)

Also FC ist zwar bei weitem nicht Top aber auch bei weitem nicht Grottig.  Es ist ein Paradebeispiel für Mittelmaß.


----------



## PcJuenger (23. September 2014)

Bei FC 2 haben sie meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viel Potenzial verschenkt, das Setting und die Waffen fand ich cool, nur hat sich in dem Spiel ständig alles wiederholt.


----------



## Maxim414 (23. September 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, FC2 hat noch viel Potenzial.
Warum greifen die Entwickler das Spiel nicht einfach auf und machen einen dritten Teil, dann
aber noch besser.


----------



## PcJuenger (23. September 2014)

Ähm...es gibt doch Far Cry 3, bald sogar Teil 4...^^


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2014)

Behaupte ja nichts anderes.  Aber Grottig ist noch einmal eine andere Hausnummer (SOF 3 z.B.)


----------



## Batze (23. September 2014)

Suchst du nur reine Shooter, also reine Baller Spiele?
Wenn nicht, dann lege ich dir mal das etwas ältere Hidden&Dangerous 1&2 ans Herz. 
Gibt es mittlerweile auch umsonst. Schon älter, also keine Grafik Pracht mehr, aber geht gut ab. Ist ein Taktik Shooter.
Teil 2 weiß ich net ob es den schon umsonst gibt, Teil 1 aber 100%.

Teil 1 hier zu saugen


----------



## Ajkula (27. September 2014)

Ja Far Cry 2, das hab ich keine 30min gespielt, das hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.
Tombraider mag ich nicht.
Splinter Cell ist ein Stealth Shooter.

No one lives forever, Daikaten, Hexen, Kiss Psycho Circus, Redneck Rampage,...
Sah mal das sind alte Spiele von etwa 1996 bis 2003 oder so, ich habe nicht die Hoffnung dass das auf meinem Rechner noch läuft, und virtual Machines mag ich nicht wirklich (obwohl Hexen war damals recht gut, und die Kopflosen aus KPC waren lustige Gegner).


btw.:Tue mir momentan Schadow Warrior an, wirklich lustiges Spiel ("You put the Ass in Massmurderer.")


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger  schöner Wild West Arcade Shooter, ich fand den Spitze und kostet bei Green Pepper gerade mal 6.99€


Da kann er genaus gut die kommende PCG holen. Dann hat er Spiel und Heft zu fast gleichem Preis. [emoji6]


----------



## Ajkula (23. November 2014)

SOOO
Shadowwarrior, Bulletstorm, und CoD AW sind durch, hat Jemand weitere Vorschläge?

btw.: Bin ich der einzige der denkt dass die Einzelspielermissionen von CoD immer kürzer werden und dem Spieler viele Aufgaben abgenommen werden?


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

Nö denke genau so. Letztes COD war zwar der Vorgänger aber das an die Händchen nehmen, Schlauchlevel und immer kürzere Singleplayer fallen mir seit MW 1/2 und bei späteren Ablegern immer mehr auf.


----------



## svd (23. November 2014)

Das "Chrome Bundle" müsste gerade noch immer in Aktion sein. Knappe 1,60 für beide Teile. Fand ich den ersten noch einigermaßen okay, hab ich SpecForce nicht lange ausgehalten. [emoji16]


----------



## Monalye (24. November 2014)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Jupp, hab ich!
> 
> Und auch
> -Crysis 1-3
> ...



Fear 1 hat dir nicht gefallen? Mir blutet das Herz, ich finde die Fear Serie einfach grandios, am besten Teil 2
Dazu kann ich dir unbedingt zur Dead Space Reihe raten, der erste Teil soll am gruseligsten sein, ist mir aber schon etwas zu retro... der 2. Teil ist wohl der beste, mir hat der 3. besonders gefallen und habe den 5 mal durchgespielt


----------



## Ajkula (29. November 2014)

Fear 1 war irgendwie... ich kann mich nicht genau daran erinnern, ich denke das handling war ziemlich ungewohnt, irgendwas war gewöhnungsbedürftig, dazu war die Story nicht so ganz meins.
Teil 2 und 3 muß ich mir genauer ansehen.


----------



## Marsis (30. November 2014)

Inzwischen ist ja Far Cry 4 draußen, das könntest du dir also holen 
Ich finde FC 4 einfach hammer, obwohl ich -eigentlich- keine Shooter mag. Aber die Grafik und die vielen Möglichkeiten in der offenen Welt hauen mich einfach um. Die Story ist auch ganz in Ordnung, aber das ist für mich eh nur Nebensache.
Hatte dann auch gleich mal nen Anlass ein paar alte Games bei Momox zu verkaufen, damit ich überhaupt Geld für Far Cry übrig hab.

Übrigens das erste Spiel, in dem ich einfach Spaß dran hab zuerst die Nebenquests zu machen und erst dann die Hauptmissionen


----------



## Monalye (30. November 2014)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Fear 1 war irgendwie... ich kann mich nicht genau daran erinnern, ich denke das handling war ziemlich ungewohnt, irgendwas war gewöhnungsbedürftig, dazu war die Story nicht so ganz meins.
> Teil 2 und 3 muß ich mir genauer ansehen.



Dazu würde ich dir wirklich raten, die gibt es bei den Steam-Sales laufend stark verbilligt, kosten dann grad nur mal paar EuroBei bestimmen Phasen kann man dann auch noch in einen Mech einsteigen damit alles wegpfleffern, das sich bewegt 
Du kannst dir gerne auf meinem Steam-Account meine Screenshost anschauen, hab recht viele gemacht, wenn recht gruselige Gegner kamen, Alma auf einmal wo stand oderRäume in denen ein Masakker passiert sein muss.

Ich hab ein paar Screenshots auf mein Steamprofil hochgeladen, falls du sie anschauen möchtest, mein Steamname ist auch Monalye.
Bis seite 4 sind lauter Fear Screenshots aus Teil 2 und 3


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (4. Dezember 2014)

Wie wäe es mit Max Payne 1 bis 3?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

Heinz-Fiction schrieb:


> Wie wäe es mit Max Payne 1 bis 3?


Wenn er schon *F.E.A.R.* nicht mochte, ist *MP* bestimmt auch nix für ihn... Falls ihn die Bullettime-Funktion darin missfallen hat.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (4. Dezember 2014)

So wie ich gelesen habe, mochte er das Handling und die Story nicht. Die Chancen stehen also nicht so schlecht^^ Außerdem kann man Max Payne ja auch ohne Bullettime spielen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

Heinz-Fiction schrieb:


> So wie ich gelesen habe, mochte er das Handling und die Story nicht. Die Chancen stehen also nicht so schlecht^^ *Außerdem kann man Max Payne ja auch ohne Bullettime spielen *



Aber auch nur mit einem Painkiller-Cheat!


----------



## tapferertoaser (4. Dezember 2014)

Mal son ganz blöder Vorschlag, aber hast du bei den ganzen Games eigentlich mal den Mutliplayer angetestet ? Die bringen in der Regel länger und teilweise mehr Spaß als der Singleplay Part.


----------



## Enisra (4. Dezember 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Mal son ganz blöder Vorschlag, aber hast du bei den ganzen Games eigentlich mal den Mutliplayer angetestet ? Die bringen in der Regel länger und teilweise mehr Spaß als der Singleplay Part.



das wage ich zu bezweifeln ob man das so generell behaupten kann und ob das auch Spontanspaß bringt


----------



## Ajkula (3. Februar 2015)

Multiplayer, ja gelegentlich Crysis 3 zB, aber irgendwie gefallen mir da die Karten nicht, auch das klassische capture the flag ist irgendwie verschwunden.


----------



## Ajkula (7. Februar 2015)

Habe mir billig Darkness II besorgt, muß mal sehen wie das geht, da hat man ja, laut Videos auf Youtube, neben Wummen auch noch diese beiden Dämonendinger links und rechts.


----------



## Mourning-Blade (21. Februar 2015)

Sniper Elite 3, wobei ich das schon eger als gut bezeichnen würde, die gesamte Call of Juarez Reihe ( schwankt zwischen Trash und AAA ) Homefront ( Ich finds toll! ) Warhammer Space Marine.
Das wäre, was mir jetzt so einfallen würde.


----------



## Ajkula (2. Mai 2015)

Darkness II ist nicht wirklich gut und das Verschlingen von Herzen toter Feinde ist ein wenig... nun ja, "Leichenschändung" ist nicht gerade etwas dass man durchgehend in einem Shooter machen möchte 

Space Marine habe habe ich auch schon durch, leider funktioniert der Mehrspielermodus nicht, das Spiel stürzt immer wieder ab, und Alien Rage laggt furchtbar.

Habt ihr irgendeine hirnlose Ballerorgie die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2015)

"Gun" wäre gerade im Angebot.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2015)

svd schrieb:


> "Gun" wäre gerade im Angebot.



Oh... coolie... danke!
Hatte den Titel auf der 360.

Finde aber Just Cause 2 um einiges Hirnloser. Darum werd ich das jetzt erst mal sielen gehen


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2015)

Call of Juarez
Far Cry: Blood Dragon
Painkiller (alle 5 im Bundle. Hirnloser geht fast net...)
Ziggurat

Auch alle im Angebot.


----------



## Amosh (3. Mai 2015)

Ich werf auch nochmal Star Wars: Republic Commando ins Boot. Ist zwar schon relativ betagt, aber macht immer noch gut Laune. 
Ansonsten sind auch Far Cry 3 und 4 relativ empfehlenswert, die sind von der Qualität her eigentlich nicht mit Teil 2 zu vergleichen (im positiven Sinne). Hol dir eventuell 1 oder 2 Kumpel ran und dann könnt ihr in Borderlands und/oder Bulletstorm auch loslegen.

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie du so auf Rollenspiele stehst, aber bei Mass Effect (vor allem in 3) wird auch ordentlich und viel geballert.


----------



## Ajkula (30. Mai 2015)

Bin wieder mit Crysis 2 durch und auch mit The old Blood (ich habe nun auch nicht verstanden wieso das ganze the old blood heißt).


Spoiler



Nette, hirnschonende Ballerorgie die sich leider zu ernst nimmt. Wie kann man so was machen wenn man das Klischee aller Shooter-Klischees, Nazi-Zombies, rumlaufen läßt.
Die Tode der nebenfiguren waren dann irgendwie absehbar und zur Dramasteigerung nicht unbedingt geeignet.



Hat wer sonst nen Vorschlag Richtung hirnlose Ballerei?


----------



## Julian2301 (7. Juni 2015)

Call of Duty, resident evil, fallout


----------



## oroz (10. Juni 2015)

Warum machst du dazu nicht einfach einen Vergleich ?


----------



## Ajkula (16. Juni 2015)

Resident Evil ist keine hirnlose Ballerorgie, CoD hab ich alle seit MW durch und Fallout gefällt mir von der Story nicht wirklich, vieleicht seh ich mir Fallout4 an, aber das braucht ja noch bis das rauskommt.

Andere Ideen dazu?


----------



## Ajkula (18. Oktober 2015)

SOnst keine Ideen zum Thema hirnloser Ballerspaß?
Irgendwelche guten Mods für die Cryengine die man mit Crysis 3 ausprobieren kann?

Ist eigentlich "Deus EX Human Revolution" etwas dass einen ansprechenden Shooter Teil hat, oder ist das ganze hauptsächlich Action RPG?


----------



## power84 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde Dir Oddworld vorschlagen. Strangers Wrath ( hoffe, korrekt geschrieben). das ist wirklich mittelmäßig, wobei das sicherlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt. Mich hat es nämlich gar nicht von den Socken gerissen ^^


----------



## Ajkula (12. April 2016)

*FPS auf Steam*

kennt Jemand gute FPS auf Steam die eher wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen haben?
Ich nehme auch gute Schleichshooter, oder so.

Momentan gibt es nichts brauchbares und CoD BOIII läuft auf meinem Rechner nicht wegen dem core i5 Problem.

Vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2016)

Es gibt natürlich noch die anderen CODs, wenn du die noch nicht hast. Bei MediaMarkt gibt es da die vorigen Teile auch für 19€ als Aktion Call of Duty: Black Ops III Awakening DLC – jetzt bei Media Markt.

Suchst Du denn reine Singeplayer? oder auch Mehrspieler? Muss es was neueres sein?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2016)

Falls Sp-Titel gemeint sind:

Hard Reset
The Darkness 2 (ist da auf Steam leider geschnitten)
Dishonored
[url=http://store.steampowered.com/sub/44169/]die beiden Metro Spiele[/URL]
Shadow Warrior
Singularity

Außerdem gibt es noch die beiden Wolfensteinspiele The New Order und Old Blood.


----------



## McDrake (13. April 2016)

Wäre noch interessant zu sehen, was Du schon gespielt hast.

http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele-allgemein/9336312-guter-mittelmaessiger-shooter.html#post9778571

Mach doch mal eine komplette Liste, was bis jetzt dazu gekommen ist


----------



## Ajkula (13. April 2016)

@Shadow man
Das hab ich alles durch!

Open World Spiele mit RPG-Elementen mag ich eigentlich nicht sonst hätte ich mir Fallout4 und Far Cry 4 angetan, ich mag eher geradlinige Singleplayer-Missionen. 
Thief4 war nett da ist aber der Rechner verreckt und ich müßte mal sehen ob ich da wieder reinkomme, Splinter Cell BL war sehr gut ich bin aber bei der Mission wo man den iranischen Waffendealer eskortieren muß stecken geblieben.

Multiplayer in FPS arten für meinen Geschmack zu schnell in unorganisierte Ballerei aus, zuletzt dem MP von Crysis3 ausprobiert, SP und MP liegen weit hinter dem zweiten Teil, die Story war entsetzlich depremierend.


----------

